# Fishing Is hot In Hopedale LA



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

Had Ray Loupe, Collin Murphy and Ray Laviolette on board yesterday and had a great day fishing. We got a little bit of a late start around 8:00 am but the first stop had trout coming in the boat. The bite did not last long as soon as the tide quit it was over. Ran little ways to find the tide starting to fall and got on a few more trout and a nest of redfish and the box was looking good. We found some birds working and wee catching trout every cast with only a few throwbacks but most going in the cooler, Left them biting and hit the dock at 2 :00 pm with a nice load of fish
70 trout
9 Redfish
3 Drum 
1 Flounder
CAPT GENE DUGAS 985-640-0569
RATHER BE FISHING ADVENTURES
www.ratherbe-fishing.com


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Nice mess of fish once again.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

hope you hired someone to clean your fish


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

No shortage there thats for sure. GOOD JOB.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Fishing is always hot in Louisiana. :thumbup:


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

Gene I need to call you and book some days. How booked up are you for the second half of November and for all of December?


----------



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

Mike give me a call lots of open days


----------

